# Ernie Meaden



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Just to advise that former GKA R/O and overseer Ernie Meaden passed away last week at the grand old age of 100. Very much one of the 'old school', Ernie worked at GKA for many years and was very active in his retirement until the last couple of years.

Larry +


----------

